# Rving Family Of 6 Missing



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Don't know if this has made the news in your areas, but here is the link:

RVing Family Missing

They're in a 35' Dolphin class A. You would think they would be easy to spot









Hopefully it's nothing serious.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Yeah, looks like they dissappeared without a trace.
Pretty disturbing!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Hopefully dry camping in a remote area, but it does not look to good with the facts given.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Hopefully dry camping in a remote area, but it does not look to good with the facts given.
> [snapback]91700[/snapback]​


My thinking exactly.

Did not make the news up here

Thor


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thor said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully dry camping in a remote area, but it does not look to goodÂ with the facts given.
> ...


I saw it on FOX News last night. Hope everything is ok with them.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Hope they're OK.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

I just saw something about it on the internet today. If anyone hears any updates please post it as some areas may not hear anything more about them. Lets hope they just wanted some time away and are remote camping someplace enjoying each others company.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Weird


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I surely hope everyone is OK
and they just got lost or something 
And no foul play was the cause

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The family is from Arizona, not Oregon...so the odds of them finding a remote campground and just taking time away doesn't look good.

We'll keep you guys posted if we (Oregonians) hear anything else.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

I just found this on the internet. Unfortunately it does not look to promising. I could not imagine being the mother or any parent-relative etc. and being told the search is being called off. Keep them in your prayers.

http://www.dailytidings.com/2006/Mar%20200.../031706n2.shtml


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

Wow, that's too bad. Wonder what really happened to them?

scott


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Last I heard they were calling off all searches since they had no leads or clues at all.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Just found this website with pics of the missing RV family. Thought I'd post just in case it could be helpful. With camping season starting you may spot them. The link that took me to this website said the parents were free-spirits with no known address in Arizona. So hopefully they are camping somewhere.

http://www.childseeknetwork.com/stivers.htm


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

They just found them! Well they have found 2 so far and sounds like they know where the others are.

The report I read didn't give much info, maybe someone else can fill in the gaps.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Morrowmd said:


> They just found them! Well they have found 2 so far and sounds like they know where the others are.
> 
> The report I read didn't give much info, maybe someone else can fill in the gaps.
> [snapback]93280[/snapback]​


Found them? Alive and well?


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Alive!







They found them alive and believe the rest are alive as well.

Here is the link I found:

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,188669,00.html


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

A happy ending


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> A happy ending
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully they can get to the others soon and find that they are all in good condition!


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

gone campin said:


> Alive!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great news! Sounds like they got a little too daring with a 35' MH on a narrow Mtn pass.

Glad it didn't turn out to be an abduction- that always freaks out DW for our entire camping season.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Missing Ashland family reportedly found alive

01:43 PM PST on Tuesday, March 21, 2006
By TERESA BELL, kgw.com Staff

ASHLAND, Ore. -- An Ashland family missing since early March was reportedly found alive in an area with heavy snow pack in southwestern Oregon, authorities said Tuesday.

Peter Stivers and Marlo Hill-Stivers in a family photo with their two children.
An employee with the Bureau of Land Management in Medford reported spotting Marlo Hill-Stivers and her husband, Peter Stivers late Tuesday morning, according to Kay Fristad with the Oregon National Guard.

The couple and their children Sabastyan, 10, and Gabrayell, 9, have been missing since March 4, along with Stivers' mother, Becky Higgenbothum, and her husband Elbert Higgenbothum. That's when the family left on a vacation with plans to travel to the Oregon Coast in their 35-foot Dolphin motor home.

Fristad said the grandparents stayed with the children when the Stivers walked out for help Tuesday.

The motor home become stuck in deep snow at Calvert Peak airstrip which is west of Glendale, Fristad said.

Douglas County Sheriff Chris Brown added that the area was not accessible by vehicles Tuesday and searchers hoped to reach the family by snow cat or aircraft.

â€œWe are in the process of organizing a search and rescue operation which involves our office, the Josephine County Sheriff's Office, and the Jackson County Sheriff's Office,â€ Brown explained just before noon Tuesday.

The sheriff warned that this was only a â€œpreliminary reportâ€ but added that â€œthe information we have received from BLM is that all family members are alive,â€ even though the BLM worker only reported seeing two of them.

Brown said searchers would zero in southwestern Douglas County, near the Curry County line.

Hill-Stivers mother, Rose Hill reported the family missing weeks ago. About 50 friends and law enforcement officers searched with snowmobiles and a helicopter for several days in early March, but the effort was eventually called off on March 17, after authorities failed to find any leads.

The National Center for Missing and Exploited Children had also assisted by distributing about 5,000 fliers in southwestern Oregon, and photos of the family were posted on the center's Web site.

The family had not answered calls to their cell phones and the bank accounts of all four adults were not touched since March 4, police said.

Good news, indeed!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

That's excellent news! Wonder if they'll ever have any idea how many folks across this country have been pulling for them ?! Hey - there are (almost) 2000 right here!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That is extremely wonderful to hear that theywere found and all are well

Don


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow! They are fortunate. So glad they are alive.

Rita


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

What a relief.

Can you imagine? Three weeks of dry camping in the snow? You know they couldn't have had that much food. Must've rationed it pretty well.

Geez, I'll bet they are glad to be home.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

this is wonderful news indeed









darrel


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

What a surprise....Great News!

Think they'd like to attend our PNW Rally?


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Nothing like a happy ending.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

shake1969 said:


> What a relief.
> 
> Can you imagine? Three weeks of dry camping in the snow? You know they couldn't have had that much food. Must've rationed it pretty well.
> 
> ...


I read an article that said they had stashed dry goods for Y2K, that is what they lived on. Great news everyone is Ok.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

and my wife wonders why we need to bring so much beer along







!! I'll let her know we are preparing just in case the worst may happen! survival gear, ya' know.

seriously, though, I'm glad they are all OK.

scott


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Just watched the report on Good Morning America. A pretty amazing story, but I must say they are very lucky. The fact that they had a shelter with them other then just a car definately helped them a bit, but probably should have planned their route a bit better.

Tim


----------



## dutchman (Sep 14, 2004)

Great news that they found them, but....

How much anguish could they have spared others if they had only done what we hear after every missing camper, skier, snowboarder story, LET SOMEONE KNOW WHERE YOU'RE GOING, WHAT ROUTE YOU'RE TAKING TO GET THERE, AND WHEN YOU EXPECT TO ARRIVE.

Jim


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Great news indeed. Now I gotta go throw a few extra blankets and some more food in the Outback


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Oops - maybe they didn't WANT to be found...

Couple wanted in Arizona


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oops -

(they clearly know how to keep their whereabouts quiet....a nation-wide alert of them missing followed by a very public "finding"....guess they won't be "slipping away" again for awhile)

I think, perhaps, our arm-chair analyses of apparent intelligence level was not far off...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Ghosty - in here!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

And to top it off, wait until they get the towing bill.....


----------

